# Hauptplatine und Laptop



## Olli-Web (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ist in einem Laptop das gleiche Mainboard drin wie in einem großen rechner, oder sie da extra kleine drin
gruß
olli


----------



## Erpel (8. Oktober 2003)

Das sind ganz Spezielle Mainboards, überleg doch mal wie klein und flach Laptops manchmal sind.


----------



## Olli-Web (8. Oktober 2003)

*Teurer?*

Hallo,
sind die viel teurer als normale mainboards


----------



## soraxdesign (10. Oktober 2003)

Nein, weil die so klein sind kosten die auch viel weniger  

Im Ernst:
Die sind wesentlich teuerer als normale Boards, weil eben die Elektronik auf einen geringeren Platz untergebracht werden muss ergo erhöhter Aufwand und Mehrkosten.

Greetz


----------



## Erpel (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab auch noch keins gesehn, das ausserhalb eines Notebooks verkauft wurde.


----------



## ernii (12. Oktober 2003)

ALso bei vielen Labtopsbaords sind ja auch ein haufen sachen schon fest verlötet ... Grafik, Speicher, CPU, diverse Controller o.ä. ... auch wenn sich da der Trend IMHO immer mehr von abkehrt.

Elitegroup bietet Barebone Notebooks (oder ich bin mir garnicht sicher ob die eventl. sogar gar kein Akku hatten) an ... ansonsten hab ich auch noch keine Notebooksboards beim Händler gesehen ...


----------



## Sinac (13. Oktober 2003)

Also die Mainboards sind so teuer, dafür bekommst du meinst 2 neue Notebooks, wenn das kaputt geht lohnt es sich nie!

Greetz..
Sinac


----------

